# Got new 27" mega mayhems



## Wiblueboy (Feb 3, 2016)

Finally put some 27" mega mayhems on my cfmoto c-force 500ho. Super impressed so far. I was getting through spots in 2wd that my buddies sportsman was getting stuck in 4wd


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice...again


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice! 

PS it looks cold....


----------



## dogsbreakfast (Sep 29, 2012)

They're a pretty good tire and treadwear has been great on mine. Just wish they had better traction in reverse.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

They are sure impressive tires.


----------

